# Brust: Erhebliche Abhärtung



## Coriace (9. Februar 2008)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns auf Echsenkessel gibt's gerade oben genanntes Rezept im AH für ~1k Gold.
Hat jmd das schon und kann Erfahrungen posten?
Geht's gut weg? Lohnt es sich's also zu kaufen?

Hoffe mir kann jmd.helfen.


----------



## DTninja (10. Februar 2008)

Coriace schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lass es lieber.1k G Sind für das Rezept(ich finde sogar für JEDES)VIELZUVIEL! Nur PvP'ler brauchen diese Verzauberung und auch von diesen nicht jeder, da auch manche sich einfach 150 HP auf Brust draufhauen lassen.


----------



## cM2003 (13. Februar 2008)

1000g sind schon echt viel... Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass es zumindest bei mir aufm Realm wirklich gut weg geht. Also es will fast jeder den Enchant und es haben nur recht wenige die Formel.

Also 400-500g würde ich sicher auch zahlen, 1000g müsste ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Alexändria (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab mir meine für 600g im AH gekauft und dachte mir erst auch scheiße größter fehlkauf aller Zeiten naja hab mal ne Excel Lsite geführt nur um zu sehn ob ichs Gold wieder raus bekomme.

Hab es mit dem mindest lvl erlernt und hab VZ dadurch auf 385 gebracht was mich sonst auch ein vermögen gekostet hät...

Und sonst so hab shcon 135 Gold damit gemacht wobei ichs SCHEIßE find das manche nichmal 5g für so ne Verzauberung springen lassen wolle....manch andre geben dir 10 für obwohl du nur 5 wolltest also kommt ganz auf dein Umfeld an^^


----------



## saduu (27. Februar 2008)

hab die auch für 600 g gekauft und hatte das g in einer woche wieder drin


----------



## Annebacken (12. April 2008)

Ich hatte das glück das sie in Kara gedroppt ist.
also 10g kann man dafür an gebühr nehmen also wenn du meinst das du 100 Leute findest dann kauf sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seishuu-D (15. April 2008)

Hab sie für 400g aus dem AH geholt, geht zwischen 10-15g weg. Meiner Meinung nahc lohnt es sich =)


----------



## Inade (15. April 2008)

ich erlaub mir eben eine zwischenfrage...

1% abhärtung sind wieviel einheiten?

oder 1 (oder auch 10) abhärtung sind wievie %

danke


----------



## Hellreaper (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habs für 1100g verkauft (realm:blutkessel) =)


----------



## MihAmb (16. Juli 2008)

bei mir mal in sklaven gedropt, gibt auch täglich etliche anfragen im handels-channel - was aber keinen preis von 1k gold für die formel rechtfertigt, das bekommste per tg im leben nich wieder rein ^^


----------



## Danysahne (16. Juli 2008)

@Inade

40 Abhärtung -> 1% weniger Chance das Gegner dich kritisch treffen
20 Abhärtung -> Verringert den erlittenen Schaden durch kritische Treffer um 1%

mfG Danysahne


----------



## LoRdXeMnAs (23. Juli 2008)

Ich verkaufe das Rezept auf Tirion,auf Seiten der Allianz.Preis verhandelbar
/w Xemnas oder Noctorus


----------

